# Viper HD vs Diamondback...



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Need quick info to decide if extra money is worth it. Getting the 20-60x80 angled spotting scope. Why get the Viper over Diamondback for double money. I know the obvious, but any field experience will help. Buying today so please be swift


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

To late.. Viper it is. Let me know if you guys have reviews though.

This should be in another place sorry...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

You made a good call. The diamondback is decent, but the Viper is great glass for the money.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think paying the extra money for optics is really important. You won't regret it.
Look at Vangaurd optics. They are really good for the price.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Love my Viper HD. It's a great scope!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

You can't go wrong with Vortex. Lifetime warranty.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

waspocrew said:


> Love my Viper HD. It's a great scope!


Any field updates thus far?


----------

